# MC2 spares - looking for supplier



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi - Ive managed to get an MC2 grinder for £40 with a faulty doser - needs a replacement return spring the flat type - (I'm operating on a tiny budget since being made redundant) so the pennies count - no don't cry - I'm getting occasional work on building sites where I've learnt to whistle and at lunchtime discovered half and half with curry sauce, although my fellow construction workers jib me constantly about having an MA. and why I didn't get apprenticed to a proper trade, hmmm

~ ~

Its a tiny piece of metal that holds the ratchet under the grinder - Ive found it for sale at Pennine Tea and Coffee for £3.99 but minimum order is £25 or expressounderground for £5.62 plus shipping costs of £5.75 - I've nothing against these fine purveyors of coffee related goods and I appreciate that this is a specialist machine but probably costs about 50p to make

*Update* - Great guy at espressounderground- Peter got in touch and explained to me that they have to send everything recorded delivery and insured as lost items were costing them an arm and a leg - This I can appreciate if you have ever had a parcel go astray, so I've bitten the bullet and I'm getting it with assistance from Peter.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Removed.


----------

